# Looking for volunteers to maybe help me with a soundtrack



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

I think this is a killer idea.
Have you considered offering the same thing, 'be a part of my haunt' to some of your facebook followers? They might jump at the chance to feel a part of things. You might even happen upon a great actor to use sometime.


----------



## Nebulosity (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd be willing to help out with a woman's part.


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 19, 2010)

Funny thing Grey Lady....I am actually part of a local theater group and am thinking about floating the idea there as well.

Nebulosity...thank you, I will send you a private message tomorrow. Its bed time here now as I have to be back to work at 6 am.


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

A little late to this but I could lend a hand (Voice). I have some equipment that could copy the walkie talkie effect pretty well. Suck at script writing, though.


----------



## Ethermuse (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm interested


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

Curious, did you get this done? I hope so, just love this idea.


----------

